# Dutch for Meat Rabbits???



## jak61 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wondering about using Dutch for meat rabbits. I show rabbits locally and am thinking of raising some Dutch breed rabbits. Was wondering if after culling, are they good meat rabbits?? I raise a few Californians and they are excellent meat rabbits. Any info will help. Great forum.


----------



## Carrie C (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, for their size, they grow quick and have good dress-out ratios.
~Carrie C.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

They're really too small to be sold *commercially*, but I've heard that they grow fast and dress out surprisingly well. Might be good for specialty markets like pet food or direct-to-consumer meat sales. :shrug:

Are you looking for a breed that would cover both meat and pet markets?


----------



## seanmn (Jan 10, 2006)

they'd work, just too small to raise commerically. If your going to just eat them yourself about any breed would work, I know one person who butchers some of their polish for home consumption...


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I tried them years ago and found them to be to tough by the time they were big enough to eat. Not a lot of meat either.


----------



## MilkandHoney (Nov 25, 2006)

Dressing Percentage of Dutch and New Zealand Rabbits from http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/rabslau.htm#percent 

Dressing percentage is the relationship of the weight of a dressed carcass to the weight of the live animal, expressed as a percentage. The dressing percentage varies depending upon the quality of the animal at slaughter, breed, age, amount of fat and the number of internal organs left with the carcass. Animals with good meat characteristics have a higher dressing percentages than thin animals. Normally the liver, heart and kidneys remain with the carcass and are included in the carcass weight. 

Dressing Percentage of New Zealand and Dutch Rabbits at Different Ages

Age.............New Zealand.....Dutch
8 weeks.......55.9%..............60.3% 
13 weeks.....59.2%...............63.3% 
Mature........58.2%...............62.8% 

Animals that are in average condition or slightly better than average have dressing percentages of about 55 percent while good quality animals reach a dressing percentage of 60 percent or higher. The data shown above were obtained with New Zealand and Dutch rabbits of different ages that were fed a commercial rabbit feed. 

The dressing percentages of the Dutch were greater than those of the New Zealand, indicating breed variations. The percentage also increased between 8 and 13 weeks of age, but declined slightly in the mature rabbits. Mature rabbits in this study were limit-fed which may account in part for the lower dressing percentages. Normally, dressing percentage increases with age until rabbits approach maturity.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

years ago I had both Dutch an Californian as well as NZW I crossed my Dutch when not breeding any show rabbits at the time an the kits grew to be really nice fryers an was always in demand as butcher rabbits locally ...........in fact right now I have 2 litters by a Dutch buck with a NZW doe an also a Rex doe an the kits are big healthy an active these will be butcher bunnies or should say any left over from Easter sales will be ............


----------

